# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Quality of Cheness and Hanwei katanas

## Harry Fletcher

I am a committed believer in the quality of Paul Chen's Katanas and have decided to purchase the Shinto Shinken for around $400.  Is this a good buy?  Except for buying a Nihonto katana from a well known maker this is the only option I can think about taking.

Opinions welcome.

----------


## Tsugio Kawakami

Just in case you didn't know, and forgive me if you did, but Cheness and Hanwei are two different Pauls. Hanwei is, IMHO, far better than the other.

The shinto is a moderately good sword.

Between the Shinto and a modern made Nihonto, there are a million options. I'm actually hoping to get a Pavel Bolf within a couple years. ^_^

----------


## tom_urso

Harry Fletcher:

There are several options for production blades & I would suggest doing some more research before you spend your money.

Here is a short list of other companies that I have had positive experiences with...
Martial Arts Swords
Bugei
Last Legend

If you would like to go the custom-made route, Anthony DiCristofono is a reputable smith.

In short, there are other options & getting a recommendation from someone you trust, such as an instructor, would be the first step before buying.

Good luck

----------


## Harry Fletcher

What is the opinion on the Cheness Yamakami?  I purchased one and at first it felt somewhat beastly so I named it Kemono  but I have learned to appreciate its heavy blade for cutting.

As for the Cheness Bujinkan Onuyri that I also purchased I would now have prefered one without the Bo-hi again for the heavier blade.

I have handled the Shinto Shinken by Hanwei and the blade feels light to me because of the bo-hi and doesn't feel like it would sink into the target  thus making a shallower cut.  In fact it feels a lot like the Bujinkan in handling.

In cutting I follow through with my body.  My hands are in the correct position and as I make diagonal cut from the target's left to right (my right to left) I turn with my body to my left during the follow through.

There are no schools around here where I live so my cutting is necessarily self taught for now.

All opinions welcome.

----------

